# ToolCat in some SNOW !!!!



## Jon Geer

Don't try this at home. Just having fun guys.






Jon


----------



## stroker79

ummm,ok.....


----------



## elite1msmith

dude that thing looks itty biytty next to that pusher


----------



## Jon Geer

Here's another.


----------



## bigearl

Why buy one if your not going to beat the SH!T out of it .


----------



## Jon Geer

bigearl;662861 said:


> Why buy one if your not going to beat the SH!T out of it .


Because life is short, just enjoy it. The equipment can handle the MINOR abuse it has just received.

Jon


----------



## creativedesigns

PJ will like this vid! He has a tool cat too!


----------



## Jon Geer

creativedesigns;663242 said:


> PJ will like this vid! He has a tool cat too!


Here's another.






Jon


----------



## creativedesigns

Neat! I gotta get me one of those Tool cats for next year! I wonder how well they work traction wise with the orange box pusher Bobcat offers for it?


----------



## Triple L

right on Jon, that thing is awsome... btw, you wernt beating it up at all, just warming it up, and why not! :salute:
Keep on making good movies!


----------



## JD Dave

Jon Geer;663220 said:


> Because life is short, just enjoy it. The equipment can handle the MINOR abuse it has just received.
> 
> Jon


Earl was agreeing with you. Is that the type of site your going to use that on or was this just a maiden voyage? I will be interested in how the Toolcat does take the abuse over time, I really hope they stand up for you.


----------



## cet

That Toolcat looks great. Fun Vids to watch also.


----------



## deere615

Nice videos as always!


----------



## Jon Geer

JD Dave;663514 said:


> Earl was agreeing with you. Is that the type of site your going to use that on or was this just a maiden voyage? I will be interested in how the Toolcat does take the abuse over time, I really hope they stand up for you.


The ToolCat has an 165 driveway route, those videos were taken when we were done plowing.



cet;663523 said:


> That Toolcat looks great. Fun Vids to watch also.


Thanks everyone. More to follow after we get todays snow and some sleep.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

creativedesigns;663369 said:


> Neat! I gotta get me one of those Tool cats for next year! I wonder how well they work traction wise with the orange box pusher Bobcat offers for it?


The guy we bought it from had a 10 foot Protech pusher on it last year, she plowed just fine. 
Even with the down pressure of the SwingWing, she has plenty of traction.

Jon


----------



## 3bladz

How fast will the toolcat travel down the road? Does it slow down when going up hills?


----------



## Jon Geer

3bladz;664156 said:


> How fast will the toolcat travel down the road? Does it slow down when going up hills?


Current mods to the pumps, she will get 20 mph, adding the new wheels and tires will get her 25 mph. I have had a pump mod and new drive motors done in the last week, and she does not hinder up any inclines to terribly bad. She slows slightly, but that is about it.

Jon


----------



## BIGBEN2004

They are pricey machines. I bet they are handy though.


----------



## powerjoke

Jon Geer;664137 said:


> The ToolCat has an 165 driveway route, those videos were taken when we were done plowing.
> 
> Ummmmm, maybee you aught to think about buying a salter
> 
> Jon





Jon Geer;664595 said:


> Current mods to the pumps, she will get 20 mph,
> 
> Gee...so will mine,....mine must be upgraded too
> 
> adding the new wheels and tires will get her 25 mph.
> 
> Just curious but how big were you planning on going?....and if it has "plenty of traction" why would you change the tire's again
> 
> I have had a pump mod and new drive motors done in the last week,
> 
> I am quickley learing that they were notorius for drive motor's and pump failure's WITHOUT "mods" i would be verry leary of dorking with it too much
> 
> and she does not hinder up any inclines to terribly bad. She slows slightly, but that is about it.
> 
> Jon


I may sound a little aggressive, but i have had one of these little peice of sh!t's for a while and the Bobcat shop has had it in their possesion more than i have. and i have my doubt's about it hadeling a 10' pusher...but i cant argue that one way or another, but i will say that the drive motor's will stall long before the motor "bog's" even with the axle matching on or off it don't matter, and it's normal 

PJ

anyway's


----------



## Jon Geer

powerjoke;664911 said:


> I may sound a little aggressive, but i have had one of these little peice of sh!t's for a while and the Bobcat shop has had it in their possesion more than i have. and i have my doubt's about it hadeling a 10' pusher...but i cant argue that one way or another, but i will say that the drive motor's will stall long before the motor "bog's" even with the axle matching on or off it don't matter, and it's normal
> 
> PJ
> 
> anyway's


Changing the tires is so that I can get more ground speed, not for traction (maybe a little). If the things would do 40 mph I would have 10 or more of them. I just wish they had more ground speed.wesport

Jon


----------



## powerjoke

anything that travel's more than 25mph on the roadway's must have liscence and is NOT farm exempt, among many other requirement's

that's why things like the rhino and ranger are not road legal


----------



## 3bladz

Well I'd be happy to get a steady 15 out of mine let alone a solid 20. It is rather disapointing in the speed department. What are you doing? Increasing pump pressure or something. I'd sure like to know.


----------



## Jon Geer

3bladz;665737 said:


> Well I'd be happy to get a steady 15 out of mine let alone a solid 20. It is rather disapointing in the speed department. What are you doing? Increasing pump pressure or something. I'd sure like to know.


Push the rabbit.

Jon


----------



## Kirby ent

No seroiusly what modifications did you make to get 25 miles an hour?

I also would have a fleet if I could increase travel speed!

Thanks Mike


----------



## Jon Geer

Kirby ent;666346 said:


> No seroiusly what modifications did you make to get 25 miles an hour?
> 
> I also would have a fleet if I could increase travel speed!
> 
> Thanks Mike


The body computer had to be hacked and flashed with a new wheel speed program. The ToolCat will sense speeds up to 18.5 mph and tell the manifold to dump the fluid to make it so it will not achieve higher than 18.5 mph. The dump or relief was changed, the computer flashed, and with the larger diameter wheels, that is how the 25 mph is achieved. You have to know someone with the factory Bobcat computer tool to hook up to a laptop to flash the system. There is a guy at the Bobcat dealership that came to the shop to take care of this for us. Bobcat will not do the flash because of NSTB regs. It has to be hacked by an outsider.

Jon


----------



## Kirby ent

Hmmm I might have to pay him to fly up here.


----------



## Signature lawns

That Toolcat is awesome!! How big of a span is that on those wings? And if you don't mind me asking, 

what does a set-up like that cost?


----------



## Jon Geer

Signature lawns;666692 said:


> That Toolcat is awesome!! How big of a span is that on those wings? And if you don't mind me asking,
> 
> what does a set-up like that cost?


1. The SwingWing span is 15' 10".
2. The cost to set this up is PRICELESSpayup

Jon


----------



## TKLAWN

Real nice set up. do you use a sander in the back of that thing at all?


----------



## Jon Geer

TKLAWN;666932 said:


> Real nice set up. do you use a sander in the back of that thing at all?


No need for the accounts and clients that we do with this machine.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

BIGBEN2004;664836 said:


> They are pricey machines. I bet they are handy though.


Very handy and very manuverable. We are liking it more and more. The problem we have now, is everyone wants to drive her home.

I drove it to my shop from the Bobcat dealer, thats 40 minutes of my life I won't get back.

They are fun tools, and things that are enjoyable will get the job done and make money.

Jon


----------



## tom_mccauley

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## HELLSCANYON

*What Year is your toolcat?*

I had a 2005 toolcat 5600 and had nothing but problems with mine. Traded it in for new bobcat S250 with 84 inch high flow snowblower. I spent well over $12,000 in repairs in two years. Replaced both drive motors, turbo, alternator, wiring harness, both leaf springs, alternator, and atleast a dozen broken hydo. hoses. The machine started having problems at 800 hrs and did stop until I traded it in at 1500 hrs. Just curious if you have one of the new D series toolcats?

Jacob


----------



## heather lawn spray

I am _not _ showing the video  to my 463 operator, he already wants a Toolcat


----------



## Jon Geer

HELLSCANYON;673589 said:


> I had a 2005 toolcat 5600 and had nothing but problems with mine. Traded it in for new bobcat S250 with 84 inch high flow snowblower. I spent well over $12,000 in repairs in two years. Replaced both drive motors, turbo, alternator, wiring harness, both leaf springs, alternator, and atleast a dozen broken hydo. hoses. The machine started having problems at 800 hrs and did stop until I traded it in at 1500 hrs. Just curious if you have one of the new D series toolcats?
> Jacob


Not a "D" series. We have put about $6000 in repairs, some precautionary, some needed. We are quite pleased with the machine. We will be looking at a New 5600 & 5610 for next year.



heather lawn spray;674459 said:


> I am _not _ showing the video  to my 463 operator, he already wants a Toolcat


I already sent him a link. Sorry.

Jon


----------



## Supper Grassy

toolcat looks great!!!


----------



## Brian Young

Thank you, you have made my decision not to hire more employee's,lol


----------



## Jon Geer

Brian Young;674738 said:


> Thank you, you have made my decision not to hire more employee's,lol


Anytime. That's what colleagues are for.

Jon


----------



## Kirby ent

*hi jon*

Jon

How are you planning on putting bigger tires on your toolcat? I have been trying to find winter tires for quit some time now for mine.
My problem is when the AWS is on I only have 3/4 of an inch clearance on the rear wheel wells when turning.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Jon Geer

Kirby ent;677667 said:


> Jon
> 
> How are you planning on putting bigger tires on your toolcat? I have been trying to find winter tires for quit some time now for mine.
> My problem is when the AWS is on I only have 3/4 of an inch clearance on the rear wheel wells when turning.
> 
> Thanks Mike


I just make things happen. I have a wheel source that I use, he got me the wheel that I needed, and I put the tires on.

Jon


----------



## Kirby ent

Jon

When you are in AWS, how do the wheels not hit the inside well? Did you cut back the well or do you not run your toolcat in AWS?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Jon Geer

Kirby ent;680973 said:


> Jon
> 
> When you are in AWS, how do the wheels not hit the inside well? Did you cut back the well or do you not run your toolcat in AWS?
> 
> Thanks Mike


Mike, it only hits when you cram the wheels lock to lock. I can deal with that. I only use AWS in very tight situations, otherwise I just drive in 2WS.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

Now, this is not a 100% method of travel speed, but I was following the unit in my truck and snapped these pics. I will GPS the unit for a more accurate method.

Enjoy.

Jon


----------



## Kirby ent

Wow, thats sick! I would buy 3 brand new one's if a dealer could set me up like that.

Mike


----------



## deere615

Is that the 08 chevy you are driving? and you have 25k on it already holy cow!


----------



## Jon Geer

deere615;682884 said:


> Is that the 08 chevy you are driving? and you have 25k on it already holy cow!


Yes it is. I had to break down and buy a car for my daily driving. To many miles already. My 09' has 754 miles on her already. I feel bad.

ToolCat is working like a pro. We will be investing more resources for a couple more. Another Snow contractors ToolCat broke down again today, don't blow a hose and run it dry.payup

Good night, been plowing since 4:30am yesterday.

Jon


----------



## snowcan

Hey Jon, what rims did you put on your 5600? Bobcat wants $125.00 a piece, looking for a cheaper way.


----------



## Jon Geer

snowcan;683721 said:


> Hey Jon, what rims did you put on your 5600? Bobcat wants $125.00 a piece, looking for a cheaper way.


They are custom, not a Bobcat wheel. I think I paid $60 with the frieght from Martin Wheel.

Jon


----------



## deere615

Jon Geer;683593 said:


> Yes it is. I had to break down and buy a car for my daily driving. To many miles already. My 09' has 754 miles on her already. I feel bad.
> 
> ToolCat is working like a pro. We will be investing more resources for a couple more. Another Snow contractors ToolCat broke down again today, don't blow a hose and run it dry.payup
> 
> Good night, been plowing since 4:30am yesterday.
> 
> Jon


You got an 09 truck? Any pics


----------



## Jon Geer

deere615;684607 said:


> You got an 09 truck? Any pics


It's just a 2009 Chevy 2500HD Regular Cab-Long Box Truck. Nothing special. And NO I do not, and will not post pics just yet. I am working on tieing up loose ends with patent protocol.

They will be up soon.

Jon


----------



## coral

jon, 

saw that tool cat on a trailer yesterday heading down the highway, swing wing looks nice, was that your company?


----------



## Jon Geer

coral;687775 said:


> jon,
> 
> saw that tool cat on a trailer yesterday heading down the highway, swing wing looks nice, was that your company?


That was Tender Lawn Cares unit going to get repaired. They ran it without hydro fluid.

Our setups are completely different. I never trailer mine, I drive.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

Here are a couple of vids. More to follow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xRpS...e=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZEh8...e=channel_page

Jon


----------



## JD Dave

Jon Geer;690221 said:


> Here are a couple of vids. More to follow.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xRpS...e=channel_page
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZEh8...e=channel_page
> 
> Jon


The vids don't seem to work.


----------



## Jon Geer




----------



## Jon Geer

Here's another.


----------



## IMAGE

165 driveways! wow! When are we gonna see some vids of it doing driveways? 

Thanks for all the info Jon. This tread is priceless. If you ever get any -20* temps please let us know how the heater keeps up and keeps the windows clear of ice and unfogged. 

Oh, and did I see a wideout on the front of it once? How well does it push? Can it push any pile that your 2500hd's can? 

Thanks


----------



## forestfireguy

I was wondering what was hanging off the back in the first video, 10 ft pusher? I don't buy it, we had an 8 ft box on one and it didnt like it, also was a backdrag box, and the pivot points weren't right to get the top edge on the ground to backdrag. Good thing we rented it with a v plow or it would have been useless...........


----------



## Jon Geer

IMAGE;696959 said:


> 165 driveways! wow! When are we gonna see some vids of it doing driveways?
> 
> Coming Soon.
> 
> Oh, and did I see a wideout on the front of it once? How well does it push? Can it push any pile that your 2500hd's can?
> 
> 
> Never had a WideOut on the ToolCat.
> 
> Thanks





forestfireguy;697938 said:


> I was wondering what was hanging off the back in the first video, 10 ft pusher? I don't buy it, we had an 8 ft box on one and it didnt like it, also was a backdrag box, and the pivot points weren't right to get the top edge on the ground to backdrag. Good thing we rented it with a v plow or it would have been useless...........


The Plow on the rear is a SwingWing expandable rear plow. The unit moves snow great. She sure is a timesaver.

Jon


----------



## lawnproslawncar

great stuff. now i want one for driveways


----------



## Jon Geer

I will sell you mine fully setup, ready to plow drives.

Jon


----------



## lawnproslawncar

how much lol?


----------



## Jon Geer

lawnproslawncar;699539 said:


> how much lol?


$40,000.00 Negotiable.

Jon


----------



## lawnproslawncar

man, you just got that beast set up didn't you? Why ready to part so fast?


----------



## Jon Geer

lawnproslawncar;700620 said:


> man, you just got that beast set up didn't you? Why ready to part so fast?


Everything is for sale. It's materialistic. Better things are in the future, new machines, and new ideas are popping up everyday (the ideas I mean).

Gives me capitol to move forward on some of my new ideas.payup

Jon


----------



## lawnproslawncar

That's a point I never considered. Someday I'm going to have one though,


----------



## Jon Geer

lawnproslawncar;701424 said:


> That's a point I never considered. Someday I'm going to have one though,


Right, Right.

Jon


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I left a nice message to everyone on your "worth the wait" thread with your new '08. I decided to vent


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Hey jon, I c there's a video on you tube of a toolcat with a snow blower. Your's seems like it eats more snow?
Any idea's why? ...Other than a gov't employee using it lol


----------



## creativedesigns

Jon Geere, have you seen the ones with track systems! They look cool.


----------



## Jon Geer

lawnproslawncar;705336 said:


> Hey jon, I c there's a video on you tube of a toolcat with a snow blower. Your's seems like it eats more snow?
> Any idea's why? ...Other than a gov't employee using it lol


Operator.

Jon


----------



## IMAGE

It's doing a 150 resi route and your gonna sell it? I'm lost now.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Do you know how many trucks this guy has? He'll make due. And besides, with the way this guy sets stuff up, it won't be long before he has a new machine with a new idea.


----------



## creativedesigns

IMAGE;707741 said:


> It's doing a 150 resi route and your gonna sell it? I'm lost now.


Theres a loop $$somewhere! lol


----------



## IMAGE

lawnproslawncar;707953 said:


> Do you know how many trucks this guy has? He'll make due. And besides, with the way this guy sets stuff up, it won't be long before he has a new machine with a new idea.


Yes I do, I have always loved Jon's equipment and have been listening to what he says since the first post of his I ever read. I actually had the idea for a toolcat mounted blower doing resi's a year or so ago after a seeing how Neige does things, and then since Jon has done it I have been watching closely. I plan on having a Toolcat/blower set up doing resi's next winter.

But 150 resi's will take 3 trucks to cover, thats 3 operators instead of 1, more fuel, and plowing instead of blowing (which I am sure the owners love when its blowed).

I am sure that Jon has something else great planned, but if it was me, I'd keep the toolcat on that route until the replacement was ready to take it over.


----------



## Navigator7

Triple L;663478 said:


> right on Jon, that thing is awsome... btw, you wernt beating it up at all, just warming it up, and why not! :salute:
> Keep on making good movies!


I agree!
This world needs more ToolCat videos.

How about something with those pin ball flippers in real action?????

hint hint


----------



## Navigator7

HELLSCANYON;673589 said:


> I had a 2005 toolcat 5600 and had nothing but problems with mine. Traded it in for new bobcat S250 with 84 inch high flow snowblower. I spent well over $12,000 in repairs in two years. Replaced both drive motors, turbo, alternator, wiring harness, both leaf springs, alternator, and atleast a dozen broken hydo. hoses. The machine started having problems at 800 hrs and did stop until I traded it in at 1500 hrs. Just curious if you have one of the new D series toolcats?
> 
> Jacob


Aside from the problems not hydraulic....what did your hydrauilic oil filters look like when you changed them?

Any copper??


----------



## Jon Geer

Had some free moments, got a little video to share.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXzGu...e=channel_page

Jon


----------



## cretebaby

Jon Geer;720003 said:


> Had some free moments, got a little video to share.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXzGu...e=channel_page
> 
> Jon


Linki no worki


----------



## Jon Geer

cretebaby;720013 said:


> Linki no worki


----------



## lawnproslawncar

So here's a couple question's for you jon. 
Is your toolcat a high flow model?
How are you running the swing wing? I assume you rigged the auxilary hydraulics to a electro bank made by you?
If you had a 200 car parking lot that way easily laid out where all the snow would be pushed to one end and then the toolcat came through and blew the piles back, would you feel confident that two 10' trucks and the toolcat could handle it in a resonable time period?

Thanks man, the last video is sweet no matter how much abuse you put that thing through.


----------



## cretebaby

lawnproslawncar;720447 said:


> So here's a couple question's for you jon.
> Is your toolcat a high flow model?
> How are you running the swing wing? I assume you rigged the auxilary hydraulics to a electro bank made by you?
> If you had a 200 car parking lot that way easily laid out where all the snow would be pushed to one end and then the toolcat came through and blew the piles back, would you feel confident that two 10' trucks and the toolcat could handle it in a resonable time period?
> 
> Thanks man, the last video is sweet no matter how much abuse you put that thing through.


Why would you need the 2 trucks?


----------



## lawnproslawncar

speed. One truck in the front with the toolcat and one doing the back employee parking lot/receiving area.
Its just my way of how i would do it to keep the toolcat busy.
You raise a good argument though Crete, I guess this is how I said I would do it if ever the chance.


----------



## Jon Geer

lawnproslawncar;720447 said:


> So here's a couple question's for you jon.
> Is your toolcat a high flow model?
> How are you running the swing wing? I assume you rigged the auxiliary hydraulics to a electro bank made by you?
> If you had a 200 car parking lot that way easily laid out where all the snow would be pushed to one end and then the toolcat came through and blew the piles back, would you feel confident that two 10' trucks and the toolcat could handle it in a reasonable time period?
> 
> Thanks man, the last video is sweet no matter how much abuse you put that thing through.



My ToolCat is a standard Flow
My SwingWing runs off of the ToolCat's hydraulics plumbed to my manifold.
I can plow a 200+ church parking lot with just the ToolCat in about 40 minutes.
The ToolCat is setup to be very efficient.

Jon


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Well maybe then jon I'll have to either buy your toolcat next year or have you build one for me lol. You got to stop selling me on this thing lol.
Oh, why do you take the dump box off? visibility i assume


----------



## Jon Geer

lawnproslawncar;721051 said:


> Well maybe then jon I'll have to either buy your toolcat next year or have you build one for me lol. You got to stop selling me on this thing lol.
> Oh, why do you take the dump box off? visibility i assume


All for visibility.

Jon


----------



## IMAGE

Jon, I can't stop wondering what your thinking of building that could replace the TC! I have a friend that every time I tell him I am gonna buy a TC for next winter keeps telling me "for 40k you could build something better". Just makes me wonder what your gonna do... cant wait to see and hear about it, but I am sure the idea is under lock and key until build completion.

Example: _A 2500 hd, reg cab, box removed, frame cut down to short box length, flatbed with 30hp motor/pump, 3pt hitch, running an inversed blower.... just a thought._


----------



## lawnproslawncar

He's prolly got his mind set on the new 5610 toolcat! lol


----------



## IMAGE

lawnproslawncar;723423 said:


> He's prolly got his mind set on the new 5610 toolcat! lol


Swing Wing on the front and blower on the back?

Jon, you should put a Q-A plate on the swinger and sell em:waving:


----------



## Jon Geer

IMAGE;722759 said:


> Jon, I can't stop wondering what your thinking of building that could replace the TC! I have a friend that every time I tell him I am gonna buy a TC for next winter keeps telling me "for 40k you could build something better". Just makes me wonder what your gonna do... cant wait to see and hear about it, but I am sure the idea is under lock and key until build completion.
> 
> Example: _A 2500 hd, reg cab, box removed, frame cut down to short box length, flatbed with 30hp motor/pump, 3pt hitch, running an inversed blower.... just a thought._


Maybe?



lawnproslawncar;723423 said:


> He's prolly got his mind set on the new 5610 toolcat! lol


Give this guy a cigar !



IMAGE;723494 said:


> Swing Wing on the front and blower on the back?
> 
> Jon, you should put a Q-A plate on the swinger and sell em:waving:


I just plow snow. Great thought though.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I knew it, its been the talk to bobcat town lately. I would consider it, but the dump bed would be a required accessory for me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jon, how much does that SwingWing weigh in at? 

Any problems with the suspension?


----------



## Jon Geer

Mark Oomkes;725025 said:


> Jon, how much does that SwingWing weigh in at?
> 
> Any problems with the suspension?


The plow has not been officially weighed in, but I believe it is less than 700#'s.

The suspension on this machine was already whooped, with that said I can not actually say if adding the plow weakened the suspension or not. I did buy the unit as is, and have already put several thousand dollars in repair in the unit and the suspension was part of those repairs.

The D series units are way better in the way of addressing the problems we see and or have. A D series unit as well as a 5610 are in the current future,

I can say that this machine was a good purchase to see the capabilities of the machine for our use up close and personal.

Jon


----------



## OrganicsL&L

165 Drives? How big and about how long does it take. I have about 40 drives in an 8 mile stretch, they average about 75 feet in length and about 15-20' wide. I'm on the Maine coast so we get every type of frozen precipitation...usually in one storm! That machine would be perfect if I could get through them all in about 8 hrs.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Hey jon,
I found a website that has a separate toolcat forum. Maybe you've been on here, there seems to be some good info on here.
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/toolcat/


----------



## framer1901

First off - no offense to any toolcat or kubota owners but:

I heard and only heard that with the snowfalls we had in mid December that someone in the 44th St / 196 area parked their Kubota because it wouldn't push the volume we had, again, I heard that and didn't see it - I was busy doing my own thing. I know there's alot of Kubota Danials / swing wings out there in GR, just curious as to how they handle the volume.

As for the Toolcats, how do they handle the volume??

There's alot of videos out there showing these two tools in action but I have yet to see them plowing anything more than a skift of snow. It's not all that uncommon to plow a heavy 4" deal if not twice that in this area. 

We're looking at a toolcat with blower for walks and salting walks - which probably won't be all that much affected by volume, but being able to put a blade on it and do other work would be usefull if it could move more than the two inches shown......


----------



## Jon Geer

framer1901;748271 said:


> First off - no offense to any toolcat or kubota owners but:
> 
> I heard and only heard that with the snowfalls we had in mid December that someone in the 44th St / 196 area parked their Kubota because it wouldn't push the volume we had, again, I heard that and didn't see it - I was busy doing my own thing. I know there's alot of Kubota Danials / swing wings out there in GR, just curious as to how they handle the volume.
> 
> As for the Toolcats, how do they handle the volume??
> 
> There's alot of videos out there showing these two tools in action but I have yet to see them plowing anything more than a skift of snow. It's not all that uncommon to plow a heavy 4" deal if not twice that in this area.
> 
> We're looking at a toolcat with blower for walks and salting walks - which probably won't be all that much affected by volume, but being able to put a blade on it and do other work would be usefull if it could move more than the two inches shown......


With our ToolCat we have yet to miss a significant storm of any measure. Although we never got around to putting the plow on the front, I can only tell you that the SwingWing & ToolCat combo has worked perfectly for us. It has handled what Mother Nature has dealt us. The previous owner only plowed with a 10 foot ProTech with stock equipment, yet we modified ours to be direct competition to our trucks.

I just finished putting together a 2004 Chevy 1500 shortbox with a Boss 8'2" vee on the front, and a 16' SwingWing on the back, and it still does not have the turning radius that the ToolCat has. The ground speed in the truck is greater, but my guy that runs ours says the 25.7mph top speed is good enough. All of his drives for the most part are right next to each other. Boom, boom, boom, DONE.

We are going to get another 5600 and a 5610 for next season. I will have enough work to keep all 3 busy.

I highly recommend the ToolCat in the right situation.

Jon


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Sorry guys forget this post, internet is glitchy


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Jon, Do your lots have any piles when your done? Or is the Toolcat blowing everything your pushing with the truck's and loaders?


----------



## IMAGE

Jon I'd really like to see a vid of the TC doing some resi's. 

Are you guys doing them like:
1. back in, 
2. drop SW by garage door.
3. pull pile to end of drive.
4. turn around and blow pile into yard

Or are you doing it a different way?


----------



## Jon Geer

lawnproslawncar;752849 said:


> Jon, Do your lots have any piles when your done? Or is the Toolcat blowing everything your pushing with the truck's and loaders?


The ToolCat mostly does resi's. The loaders and trucks do everything else.



IMAGE;752956 said:


> Jon I'd really like to see a vid of the TC doing some resi's.
> 
> Are you guys doing them like:
> 1. back in,
> 2. drop SW by garage door.
> 3. pull pile to end of drive.
> 4. turn around and blow pile into yard


Exactly !!!!


----------



## deere615

Any pics of the half ton chevy?


----------



## Jon Geer

deere615;753163 said:


> Any pics of the half ton chevy?


I will start a new thread later today.

Jon


----------

